# International School??



## hudapatel (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I am torn between choosing Tanglin Trust School and Marlborough College Malaysia as my daughter has been accepted into both for sixth form, and I don't know which one is better for her. Do you have any advice?

I know that the Marlborough College has just accepted their first cohort of sixth formers last year, but I have friends that have claimed their programme to be excellent. However, I also know that Tanglin has a great reputation for their IB syllabus. 

Please help!


----------

